

Git Pro Tip: How to List Tags that Contain a Commit with Git - jtbrown
http://roadfiresoftware.com/2012/06/git-pro-tip-how-to-list-tags-that-contain-a-commit-with-git/

======
jtbrown
I use this all the time to find out what bugs are where - whether they've made
it to staging or production yet.

